# Thanksgiving Dinner



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been invited to a Thanksgiving Dinner by some American friends. Is there any etiquette or traditions that I should follow? They say not to bring anything but I do not like to turn up empty handed.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I've been invited to a Thanksgiving Dinner by some American friends. Is there any etiquette or traditions that I should follow? They say not to bring anything but I do not like to turn up empty handed.




For our family, when we say don't bring anything, we do mean it, but guests still bring wine or port, always nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help grammymissy. We've settled on a bottle of wine and some of my homemade lemon curd and tomato chutney as I know they always enjoy those.

A very happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you, I am sure those gifts will be appreciated. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

